# Rockwell: Pittsburg area and Richmond VA



## astjp2 (Mar 9, 2014)

These are not mine but if someone is interested in a 10" Rockwell, here are 2 that I found on a national search:

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/4358171770.html

http://richmond.craigslist.org/tls/4347522255.html

I look for lathes nationally through a special search engine, this is 2 that I found this week.  Tim


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 9, 2014)

If you happen to stumble on a parts donor for a Cincinnati Toolmaster 1b vertical mill with X axis powerfeed, then please consider letting me know. 

I'm especially looking for the PF and a back up head.
I don't really want to part out a fully functional mill. 
However, saving parts from the scrapper....  

Thank you,
Daryl
MN



astjp2 said:


> I look for lathes nationally through a special search engine, this is 2 that I found this week.  Tim


----------



## astjp2 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here is another one I found....
http://equipmentrecon.com/screwmac/be1001.htm


----------



## astjp2 (Mar 15, 2014)

astjp2 said:


> Here is another one I found....
> http://equipmentrecon.com/screwmac/be1001.htm



Boston:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockwell-Lathe-/231181344790?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d37b6016


----------



## astjp2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Roseburg:  http://roseburg.craigslist.org/tls/4369149983.html


----------



## astjp2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Milwaukee:  http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/tls/4378286256.html

- - - Updated - - -

Cincinnati: http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/4339353000.html


----------



## astjp2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Connecticut: http://nwct.craigslist.org/tls/4369941361.html

- - - Updated - - -

Maine:  http://maine.craigslist.org/tls/4366786679.html


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 18, 2014)

what is this magical 'special search engine'?


----------



## astjp2 (Mar 22, 2014)

It really slows down the computer but here it is: http://www.searchtempest.com/


----------



## astjp2 (Apr 13, 2014)

St. Louis
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4407660143.html


----------



## astjp2 (May 9, 2014)

Tennessee
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4440211564.html


----------



## astjp2 (May 11, 2014)

Reno
http://reno.craigslist.org/tls/4459618193.html


----------



## astjp2 (Aug 13, 2014)

http://ventura.craigslist.org/tls/4557512811.html

- - - Updated - - -

San Antonio
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/tls/4587809390.html

- - - Updated - - -

Milwaukee
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/tls/4565830175.html

- - - Updated - - -

New Hampshire
http://nh.craigslist.org/tld/4608926891.html


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 1, 2014)

There are several Chinese steady rests for sale right now on EBay for the Rockwell 11's.  Tim


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 9, 2014)

http://kpr.craigslist.org/tls/4718267848.html Washington state


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 9, 2014)

Central Michigan, 10" project for 800 http://centralmich.craigslist.org/tls/4688358291.html


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is one in Kentucky.  http://bgky.craigslist.org/tls/4747500048.html


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 9, 2014)

14" in Mississippi! http://hattiesburg.craigslist.org/tls/4689192196.html


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ohio http://columbus.craigslist.org/tld/4749400137.html


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 9, 2014)

North Carolina 11"  http://boone.craigslist.org/tls/4737652153.html


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 9, 2014)

A nice 11 with some extras in Greensboro  http://greensboro.craigslist.org/tls/4733216392.html


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 9, 2014)

10" in new York...http://potsdam.craigslist.org/tls/4736279513.html


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 9, 2014)

Florida  http://sarasota.craigslist.org/for/4729712222.html


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Lynchburg http://lynchburg.craigslist.org/hvo/4764458309.html


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Columbus Ohio  

http://columbus.craigslist.org/tld/4795685779.html


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Sarasota Florida
http://sarasota.craigslist.org/for/4797212835.html


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Long Island with a quite a bit of tooling


http://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/4795339092.html


----------



## AaronD (Dec 15, 2014)

Ran across this 11" on ebay near Buffalo NY. Ends tomorrow, 12/16. At about $250 now. I have no connection nor have I inspected but based on the pics it seems to be in good shape. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381064706681


----------



## astjp2 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jackson MS 10"
http://jackson.craigslist.org/tls/5073806947.html


----------



## astjp2 (Jul 15, 2015)

Michigan 10"
http://centralmich.craigslist.org/tls/5111058910.html


----------



## astjp2 (Jul 15, 2015)

Maine, 11"
http://maine.craigslist.org/tls/5089140071.html


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 31, 2015)

inland empire
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/tls/5241560817.html


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 31, 2015)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/tld/5279283538.html
detroit


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 31, 2015)

missisippi
http://gulfport.craigslist.org/tls/5256380617.html


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 31, 2015)

port huron
http://porthuron.craigslist.org/tld/5285056482.html


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 31, 2015)

ohio
http://columbus.craigslist.org/tld/5285671967.html


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 31, 2015)

Alaska
http://juneau.craigslist.org/tls/5232315739.html


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 31, 2015)

ten
http://tricities.craigslist.org/tls/5275269860.html


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 31, 2015)

ny
http://watertown.craigslist.org/tls/5245990970.html


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 31, 2015)

fl
http://lakeland.craigslist.org/tls/5259888694.html


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 31, 2015)

ny
http://glensfalls.craigslist.org/tls/5225890169.html


----------

